# newbie here



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

i lived in the philippines 13 yrs until last yr. My son and i have been in usa a yr. Inquiring about living in chaing rai.....i met a guy in phils who lives there and spoke only good about it.


----------



## Nicolas01 (Jul 31, 2018)

I personally would be not choose chaingrai since thailand has no other place qualified as city except for bkk


----------



## Bagwain (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a few expat friends living up that way & they love it. It is quiet not like BKK, Pattaya, Phuket & Samui. Comes down to the lifestyle you want!


----------

